# Cheveux longs non coiffés



## AMANDIN1 (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'accueille un garçon de 3 ans qui arrive tous les matins à 8h45 les cheveux longs non coiffés et dans les yeux. Comment se positionner, est ce à nous de le coiffer et de fournir des élastiques, ou je le laisse toute la journée avec les cheveux dans les yeux. La maman dit qu'il ne veut pas se coiffer et qu'elle ne veut pas lui couper les cheveux.
Je pense que ce n'est pas mon rôle de le coiffer. Qu'en pensez vous.


----------



## Titine15 (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Si sa maman ne le coiffe pas pour moi ce n'est pas à vous de le faire surtout à l'heure à laquelle il arrive.


----------



## booboo (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour , 
alors moi j'ai eu le cas d'une petite fille qui avait une frange ( beaucoup de cheveux, beaucoup d'épaisseur) qui était toujours beaucoup trop longue et donc forcément elle ne voyait rien .... son champ de vision était plus que limité .
Je l'ai signalé à la maman (que ça la gênait pour jouer etc).
Rien n'a vraiment changé du côté des parents, mais moi par contre, je lui mettait une barrette ou un élastique dans la journée ( dans l'intérêt de l'enfant) ; je l'enlevais devant les parents quand elle repartait le soir.
Cette enfant ne voulait pas se laisser toucher ni par le coiffeur, ni par ses parents ; moi aucun soucis ; elle était même fière de montrer sa ''coiffure'' le soir .

A vous de voir, comment vous voulez vous positionner ; et si cela dérange ce petit garçon.


----------



## kikine (8 Décembre 2022)

bonjour

1 cas comme ça ben... je ne fais rien..
si la maman doit obéissance a son fils de 3 ans c'est son pb pas le mien donc non je ne joue pas a la coiffeuse j'ai assez à faire avec ma fille qui n'aime pas ça non plus mais je ne lui laisse pas le choix et je la coiffe tous les matins


----------



## booboo (8 Décembre 2022)

Je ne joue pas à la coiffeuse, je fais un petit geste (qui prend deux secondes, on parle pas de brushing et de bouclettes ) pour que l'enfant profite de sa journée sans être gêné.

Je garde en tête le bien être de l'enfant ; c'est mon job.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Même si ce n est pas notre rôle de les coiffer , si les cheveux sont dans les yeux ou les gêne je leur attache , c est pour son bien être et sa prend 2 mn 

La pépette de 15 mois que j acceuil , papa n arrive pas a lui attaché , si maman est déjà partie au travail avant qu elle vienne chez moi elle arrive les cheveux détachés  , je prend un grand plaisir a lui faire ses petites couettes


----------



## Ariv42 (8 Décembre 2022)

Si il a 3 ans il devrait être à l'école ?


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Décembre 2022)

Et bien mesdames et messieurs perso tous les enfants que j'ai pu avoir je me faisais un plaisir de les coiffer surtout les petites filles à cheveux longs ! le matin quand c'est moi qui les habillait et bien je le faisais mais JAMAIS cela ne m'a dérangé ! alors ce petit je m'en moque je lui attache les cheveux avec un élastique adéquat et voir une pince pour la frange j'ai une sainte horreur des cheveux dans les yeux !!! et encore plus pour manger ... voilà chacune sa façon de voir les choses ... alors après la sieste les enfants ont les cheveux défaits, vous faites comment ???


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

Perso je me contente de réclamer un élastique. 
J'explique aux 2 PE qu'il n'y a aucun souci pour avoir les cheveux longs, et même en dreadlocks si on veut, chacun son style. 
Mais qu'il peut être très délétère à la vue de l'enfant que d'avoir les cheveux qui tombent dans les yeux, cela peut gravement abîmer la cornée.
Au moment de manger c'est particulièrement indispensable aussi pour une question d’hygiène.
C'est la raison pour laquelle il est indispensable de tenir au moins la frange, ou la couper.
Le PE peut avoir son goût à lui, peut aussi vouloir respecter les goûts et envie de son enfant... tant que la santé et la sécurité de l'enfant ne risque rien sinon il faut faire preuve de "courage parental" et fixer la limite car un enfant  n'a pas la compétence pour savoir tout ce qui est bon ou mauvais pour lui. Le laisse t on se nourrir exclusivement de carambard parce qu'il est fan de caramels et de blagues? Je suppose que non.

Perso ça ne me dérange pas de coiffer l'enfant (c'était mon 1er métier) mais ça ne sera pas plus ma priorité que celle des PE: qui suis je pour aller contre leur choix éducatif? 

Il peut m'arriver de prendre mon élastique quand il a été oublié mais je le dis au PE pour qu'il me le ramène et m'en porte d'autre.

Par contre si le PE s'entête à penser qu'un enfant-Bobtail c'est OK, au détriment de la santé de ses yeux même une fois expliqué, je contacte ma PMI pour demander conseil.


----------



## AMANDIN1 (8 Décembre 2022)

Il va rentrer à l'école en septembre prochain. Si la maman ne veut pas le coiffer je me pose la question comment sera perçu le fait de mettre un élastique dans les cheveux. C'est encore un sujet à litige.


----------



## AMANDIN1 (8 Décembre 2022)

Si la maman ne veut pas le coiffer c'est pour faire comme son père qui a les cheveux longs et pas coiffés non plus. Je pense ne pas rentrer dans son jeu et ne pas le coiffer non plus,  d'autant à l'heure qu'il arrive, j'en ai marre d'assister les parents surtout quand ils sont laxistes. C'est leur choix les cheveux longs, alors qu'ils assument.


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

La Maman n'a pas dit qu'elle ne voulait pas qu'il soit coiffé, elle dit que son enfant ne veut pas etre coiffé, ce n'est pas pareil.
Tu mets un elastique pour retenir juste la frange, quand le PE arrive tu lui montre, puis tu peux recuperer ton elastique si tu veux mais surtout tu lui expliques l'importance pour ne pas alterer la vue de son enfant car elle ne le sait sans doute pas, moi je les appris il y a seulement quelques années. Il n'y a donc pas de honte à ne pas savoir qu'il n'est pas juste question du look ou du respect du corps de l'enfant dans son envie.
Positionne toi comme une pro petite enfance que tu es: tu fournis des informations, sans jugement de valeur bien sur.


----------



## AMANDIN1 (8 Décembre 2022)

Merci de vos réponses, ce n'est pas toujours facile de se positionner pour ne pas avoir de litiges. D'autant que la maman peut mal le prendre si je lui met un élastique de fille


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Décembre 2022)

Je lui mets un élastique. Et il repart sans car l'élastique reste chez moi pour le lendemain. Je demande aux parents de m'en fournir un. Si il ne le font pas, tant pis je passe outre et lui en mets un de chez moi durant le temps passé sous ma responsabilité. C'est une question d'hygiène lors des repas, si nez qui coule et j'en passe. Par contre pas de barrettes.


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

Tous tes élastiques sont roses?

Sinon lui dire que tu es navrée que tu n'avais que ça mais que le plus important est de préserver sa vue. 

Qu'aussi il est interressant de savoir que ce n'est qu'après guerre qu'il a été décrété que le rose était une couleur féminine: à l'origine c'était la couleur des uniformes des infirmiers mais n'ayant plus d'hommes à ce poste les femmes les ont remplacées habillées en couleur masculine: le rose... C'est dire que la question du look et de la couleur qui aurait un genre est une idée très subjective.

Rappelons aussi qu'à 3 ans un enfant ne se défini pas encore comme garçon ou fille mais juste comme enfant. 
Certains pensent mêmes qu'en grandissant ils deviendront l'autre genre, c'est dire!
Ce n'est que vers 4 à 7 ans qu'ils peuvent commencer à s'interroger sur leur genre et qu'est ce que ça veut dire être un garçon ou une fille, au delà de la forme du sexe qui est dans le slip. Peut être qu'à ce moment là son petit garçon reclamera d'avoir les cheveux courts pour autant que la mode du moment continu de dire qu'un garçon a les cheveux courts. Il sera temps alors en effet d'écouter l'envie, le besoin de conformité, SI tel est le cas. Certains enfants ont suffisamment de personnalité pour au contraire ne pas vouloir être comme les autres, et ça aussi ça se respecte... tant que sa santé n'est pas en danger bien sur.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (8 Décembre 2022)

J ai un loulou qui va avoir 5 ans en février , jusqu'à cet été il avait les cheveux long , il avait toujours une queue de cheval , a ça demande la maman lui a fait couper cet été car a l école beaucoup d enfants de moquait de lui , quand je l ai vue avec ses cheveux même si ça lui va très bien ça a fait bizarre tellement habituer de le voir les cheveux long


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Décembre 2022)

Ici toujours des élastiques de toutes les couleurs et des barrettes du temps ou j'avais aussi les cheveux longs ! parfois les PE m'en apportaient ...


----------



## Tatynou1 (8 Décembre 2022)

moi j'ai accueilli un petit métisse il était adorable  ....... mais par contre les cheveux longs 

Le matin, sa mère le déposait (avec 3/4 h minimum de retard !....) : les cheveux "en boule" tout emmêlés, en pyjama et bien sûr la couche de la nuit  .... et p'ti déj non pris .....

C'était tout de suite changement de couche ! une pince crocodile pour tenir les cheveux et hop p'ti déj ! 

Sinon, une autre petite fille, toujours fagotée comme un sac  et jamais coiffée... comme je l'ai eu à 2 ans, c'était élastique dans la journée et après le goûter c'était salon de coiffure  elle adorait ! les couettes, les tresses, et surtout mes chignons de Princesse 🤩👑👸


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Décembre 2022)

Heu alors la couche de la nuit et en pyjama avec 3/4 d'heure de retard, non ça ne l'aurait pas fait. Mais pas du tout !


----------



## Tatynou1 (8 Décembre 2022)

@Catie6432 

à l'époque je n'osais RIEN dire .... j'étais en instance de divorce et la maison était vendue ... il fallait que je trouve un nouveau toit .... donc CE contrat j'en avais besoin 

Maintenant c'est clair je ne me laisse plus faire ! Je suis devenue "une tête de c*n" 🤪🤣


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour C'est de  nouveau la mode des cheveux longs pour tous..
Pas pratique si poux.

Sinon, tant  que l'enfant n'est pas lui même en capacité de se coiffer seul, on ne lui laisse pas le choix. On fait.

Pour son bien.  Le soir,  cet enfant partirait avec sa queue bien haut sur la tête.  Question oui d'hygiène et de confort.


----------



## assmatzam (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Un de mes loulous de 18 mois à une chevelure magnifique 
Dès boucles comme j'en ai rarement vu 
Ces parents me disent que c'est un vrai périple pour le coiffer
Il refuse qu'on lui touche et lui attache 

Et bien avec moi aucun souci 
Tous les matins dès qu'il arrive je lui attache les cheveux 
J'ai un stock de chouchou 

Je lui retire le soir quand il part 
Sa maman est toujours impressionnée car avec moi il se laisse faire 

Pour le confort de l'enfant je le fais sans hésiter et non personnellement cela ne me dérange pas et ça prend 2 minutes 

Je ne vais pas le laisser avec les cheveux dans le visage toute la journée 
Ca ne me viendrai pas à l'idée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Décembre 2022)

Vous allez me trouver radicale, mais dans le cas d'un enfant qui ne veut pas se laisser coiffer ce serait simple : coupe courte. 

Là on voit que c'est un enjeu de rapport de force envers le parent puisque chez les ams les enfants se laissent faire..

Perso  je leur dit pas le choix.


----------



## Tatynou1 (8 Décembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 

Ma Maman nous faisait ca quand on était petite  ...... quand fallait aller chez le coiffeur hé bien elle nous y emmenait ! toutes les 3 !

hé hop une petite coupe au carré toute mignonne  et après on était contente !

c'est béta un mouflet parfois


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

J'ai eut ici une petite avec beaucoup de cheveux très longs et très bouclés. Bien sur au moins au sortir de la sieste il faut bien y faire quelque chose, donc je coiffais, en faisant attention de ne pas lui faire mal bien sur (mais je sais faire d'autant que c'était mon métier). Un jour elle doit partir plus tôt, Papa arrive et machinalement j’attrape la brosse et là la petite qui fait une crise de pleurs impressionnante alors qu'habituellement elle ne dit jamais rien, au contraire elle me confirme que je ne lui fais pas mal et me remercie ensuite en allant se voir dans le miroir. je suis donc perplexe. Son papa me confirme qu'à la maison c'est la crise à chaque fois donc de laisser tomber la brosse, juste attacher vite fait et ça ira. Voilà qui confirme qu'avec leurs Parents ils ont une attitude qui n'est pas la même avec nous pourtant j'assure que jamais cette petite ne se plaignait ou semblait ne pas vouloir être coiffée par moi. Dans ce cas on est pas obligé de démêler pour attacher au moins devant, pour ce qui est du look, ce sont les PE qui décident et zou.

Perso mes 2 enfants n'ont jamais fait la comédie pour être coiffé même si je leur ai toujours laissé le choix de la coiffure (mais pas en pouilleux!)
Mais quand ma fille a commencé à dire qu'elle voulait s'occuper seule de ses très longs et très épais cheveux j'ai dit OK. Cela faisait plusieurs fois que je devais la retoquer car c'était ni fait ni à faire mais elle insistait pour prendre son autonomie (TB!). Un jour elle part en colo, je l'avertie avant de partir "Si tu reviens avec des dreadslocks alors je te couperais les cheveux, ne profite pas que je ne sois pas là pour te négliger."... elle est revenue avec des nœuds partout et sans aucun doute aucun shampooing de fait, horrible! Je lui ai laissé le choix entre 2 coupes de cheveux (pas de coupes courtes à la garçonne quand même car je savais pour l'avoir vécu qu'à 10 ans on peut mal vivre une coupe courte pas assumée) mais pas le choix sur le fait de les couper. Elle a choisi un petit carré. Ca lui allait très bien. Puis elle les a re laissé pousser mais en prenant soin de ses cheveux... elle savait que c'était le prix à payer pour conserver le choix de ses cheveux longs: ça se meritte!


----------



## Nini82 (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,j'ai le cas avec une petite... ok les cheveux blondinet,avec les petites bouclettes, c'est  trop beau!! Mais quand on y rajoute, les repas ...et la morve  du nez,car c'est mieux s'essuyer avec la manche... c'est vraiment trop top.....donc ils font ce qu'ils veulent chez eux,mais ici,dès qu'elle arrive,hop,la couette est de rigueur. On joue mieux avec le visage dégagé... 🤔et j'ai moins de cheveux à décoller du visage🤢


----------



## liline17 (8 Décembre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> qui suis je pour aller contre leur choix éducatif?


c'est marrant, c'est exactement ce qui m'est venu à l'esprit.
Pour compléter cette histoire de couleur, avant la guerre, le bleu symbole de pureté était associé à la vierge Marie, et aux fille, le rouge, et ses dérivés (quand ça détient, ça devient rose) symbole du sang et de la force, et associé aux garçons.
Je ne veux pas faire le genré sur les couleurs, un de mes petits aux cheveux longs, voulait des couettes, comme ses copines, il est reparti avec ses couettes, qui ont fait rire sa mère
d'une façon générale, si un PE prend la peine de coiffer son enfant, je le fait, sinon, non, car je ne sais pas si c'est un choix de ne pas coiffer, ou un manque de temps, je ne juge pas, je fais comme son parent.


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Décembre 2022)

Une petite rousse ici des cheveux tout bouclés la maman me fournissait un pchttt pour coiffer les cheveux et j'avais un peigne pour çà ! un vrai poupon cette petite trop mimi !!!


----------



## kikine (8 Décembre 2022)

petite anecdote avec ma fille... il y a 2 mois elle voulais se couper les cheveux juste les pointes (elles les avait long au pantalon) je lui dit ok on va attendre un peu...
la patience n'étant pas son fort melle se coupe les cheveux elle même au milieu bas du dos  étant un dimanche matin et ne pouvant pas la laiser ainsi jusqu'au mardi je décide donc de finir le boulot....

oui..... sauf que quand j'essayais d'égaliser de l'autre côté la chipie penchait la tête... du coup obligée de rattraper et d'égaliser à nouveau sauf qu'elle penchait à nouveau la tête... commençant à avoir des sueurs froide car là j'arrivais aux épaules 😩😨

obligée d'appeler son papa à la rescousse lui, voyant le carnage venir me dit heuuu t'es sûre que tu veux pas l'emmener au coiffeur ?
moi piquée au vif genre la mauvaise mère qui fait un carnage sur sa fille (ce qui n'était pas tout à fait faux 😅) je lui répond NON je gère de toute façon elle va pas rester avec les cheveux de travers pour aller à l'école lundi et mardi contentes toi de tenir la tête de TA fille droite et ça ira bien 😤
bon résultat de l'aventure elle a un beau carré (coupé tant bien que mal avec des ciseaux merdiques 😮‍💨) juste au dessus des épaules...

elle qui voulait couper juste les pointes elle a perdu + de 30cm 🤣🤣

tout ça pour dire que Griselda, j'admire les coiffeuses.. moi je ne sais pas du tout couper les cheveux et promis je n'y toucherais plus... jamais 😂🤪


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

Bon, outre la minerve indispensable spécialement pour ta fille @kikine  , je vais vendre la mèche (vendre la mèche, pfff l'humour de coiffeuse c'est vraiment de la m...) concernant notre talent: aucun, je dis bien AUCUN ciseaux, fut-ce-t-il excellent, de couturière, de papier ou autre ne pourra égaliser (égaliser, pfff, encore un jeu de mot pourri!) le plus basique des ciseaux de coiffeur car les nôtres ont une particularité: leur micro-denture qui assure que la mèche de cheveux se coupe sans rouler-glisser entre les lames.
Une fois qu'on sait ça on comprends pourquoi c'est au delà du talent que d'arriver à couper droit avec un ciseaux qui n'est pas micro-denté.
Puis il faut savoir que nous sommes formés durant au moins 3 ans avant d'avoir juste un CAP... dommage que le métier ne soit pas si bien reconnu, valorisé (c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je l'ai quitté) car oui c'est un métier, qui s'apprends, il faut des heures d'entrainement... bref...

Du coup est ce que tu m'admire encore plus si je te dis que je me coupe les cheveux toute seule?!
Bon, je triche: j'ai toujours mon ciseaux de coiffeuse... et puis j'ai les cheveux bouclés alors...


----------



## kikine (9 Décembre 2022)

alors là oui je t'admire 2 fois plus au moins 🤩🤩 
oui effectivement les cheveux roulaient sur la lame ça me rendais folle 😂
pour la coiffure j'ai voulu faire ce métier mais ne trouvant pas de maitre d'apprentissage, j'ai donc fait une école d'esthétique non pas pour devenir esthéticienne (car tripatouiller les gens n'est pas tellement mon truc) mais je voulais plutôt travailler dans la cosmétologie... après avoir fait 1 année de prépa + 1 an de BTS on m'annonce qu'il faut encore faire 1 année de pharma 😓 l'ambiance de l'école d'esthétique ayant eu raison de mon moral (solidarité féminine dites vous ?🤣🤣) j'ai fais la seule et unique dépression de ma vie...
mes parents m'ont extirpé de cette école et je suis partie faire un BTS import export...


----------



## nanny mcfee (9 Décembre 2022)

j'ai souvent des enfants  on dirait ont dormit dans la forêt des petits mowglis mdrrr!!! à l'heure ou ils arrivent je veux bien croire les parents que c'est compliqué de les coiffés ils sont mal réveillés et grincheux ça me dérange pas j'ai un panier spécial avec leur brosse élastiques et barettes, les parents m'en apporte aussi , je les coiffe pas à leur arrivés je les laisse tranquille jusqu'à 9/10h et quand je sort le panier ils viennent d'eux mêmes ,mais si j'ai un enfant qui veut pas,je force pas je lui dis simplement que si ça le dérange qu'il vient me voir.


----------



## Griselda (9 Décembre 2022)

Alors que moi c'était l’esthétique qui m’intéressait (le top du top, les maquillages de cinéma m'auraient plus) mais PAS DU TOUT coiffeuse (shampooineuse, beurk pensais-je). 
J'avais décrété que ce serait en apprentissage sinon rien, refusant de monter un dossier pour rentrer en LEP.
Impossible de trouver un maître d'apprentissage en esthétique, je fini donc par passer une annonce dans le journal et du bout de ma plume sur l'insistance parentale note "(ou coiffure)". 
J'ai été contacté par un tas de gens bizarres... et ma patronne qui cherchait une apprentie en coiffure ayant un petit niveau scolaire quand même... d'abord dépitée je me suis obligée parce qu'au 1er étage il y avait aussi l'institut de beauté, j’espérais donc apprendre les 2. 
Bingo: non seulement j'ai pu apprendre les 2 métiers en simultanés mais en prime j'ai découvert que j'aimais beaucoup la coiffure (plus que l’esthétique peut être?). Je reconnais que j'ai eut la chance d'avoir une maître d'apprentissage qui aimait transmettre... et pouvoir rapidement récolter les fruits de son enseignement: gagnant-gagnant! Au bout de 10 ans et après la naissance de mon 1er enfant, les conditions de travail et de rémunération n'étaient plus suffisamment compensés par l'amour de mes métiers comparés au confort familiale, celui de mon bébé c'est ainsi que comme beaucoup de coiffeuses je suis devenue AM, me rappelant qu'enfant je m'occupais toujours des petits avec grand plaisir, faisant l'admiration des adultes qui me reconnaissaient un certain talent pour les amener au calme et la zénitude...
Mon entourage était perplexe de mon choix, persuadé que je ne supporterais pas de quitter mon vrai métier, de n'être plus en contact clientèle, tout au plus pourrais je accorder ce temps seulement quand mes enfants étaient petits mais qu'ensuite je reprendrais un métier sérieux et valorisant... Voilà 20 ans et je n'ai jamais considéré que c'était transitoire même si la vie m'a démontré qu'on ne peut pas savoir à l'avance ce que l'on fera. Je reste persuadée aussi qu'un des secrets de cette longévité c'est la possibilité de me perfectionner régulièrement, de continuer à apprendre pour ne pas m'endormir sur les lauriers. Je m'épanouie à accompagner les bébés dans leurs éveils mais aussi dans les échanges constructifs avec leurs Parents.


----------



## kikine (9 Décembre 2022)

mouais maquilleuse j'aurais beaucoup aimé aussi... malheureusement la places sont rare  et pis franchement le contact avec les gens... heuuu bof...
pourtant on dit que je suis chaleureuse, sociable... mais non la solitude de mon petit laboratoire me convenait bien mieux


----------



## Mapoule (11 Décembre 2022)

Je me prends pas la tête. Il est pas coiffé, ba tant pis, c'est pas a moi de le faire. Je le fais au lever de la sieste lorsqu'à la base l'enfant a un élastique ou barrette. Je ne fournis pas non plus car je ne suis pas une supérette, on prête et ça ne revient pas donc fini.

Par contre je demande aux parents surtout si c'est devant les yeux car ça peut engendrer des chutes blessures . Il faut rester à sa place, l'école n'en ferai pas plus


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Décembre 2022)

Je regrette pour moi coiffer un enfant (surtout après sa sieste) fait partie de mon travail autant que lui changer sa couche ou lui donner à manger t je ne me gène pas non plus pour leur couper les ongles et souvent comme les enfants ne se laissaient pas faire avec leurs parents c'est eux qui me demandaient ... et je ne pense pas que c'est faire leur boulot car la plupart avaient les ongles propres en plus les enfants peuvent griffer les petits copains ou moi-même "pas fait je fais" maintenant encore une fois chacune fait comme elle le veut je ne dis pas qu'il faut le faire et ne me pose la question si la PMI veut ou pas ...


----------

